#  Nachrichten >   Neue Antikogulanzien: Marcumar-Alternativen im Test >

## aerzteblatt.de

Hamilton/Amsterdam  Die antikoagulative Therapie zur Prävention thromboembolischer Ereignisse könnte in Zukunft einfacher und für die Patienten sicherer werden. Auf der Jahrestagung der European Society of Cardiology in Stockholm wurden ...  [Weiterlesen...]   *Information:* 
In diesem Forum gehen direkte Antworten auf Nachrichten 
meist ungelesen unter. Am besten Sie erstellen ein eigenes 
Thema in einem unserer passenden Foren, wenn Sie über
diese Nachricht diskutieren möchten.

----------

